
Where can I find an iPhone 7? - thetylerhayes
http://wherecanifindaniphone7.com/
======
thetylerhayes
Like a real dummy I didn't pre-order an iPhone 7 so now I'm constantly playing
the game of "refresh apple.com then race to call a store the moment it has
inventory". So I made this.

I put it together in a few hours at a hack day at our office (Bebo HQ/Monkey
Inferno) this weekend. <— we have these every saturday and all are welcome!
here's the next one:
[https://www.facebook.com/events/1078318942222280/](https://www.facebook.com/events/1078318942222280/)

EDIT: p.s. dawns on me maybe i should have made this a Show HN? ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

